# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  202 useful Exercises(book and audio) for IELETS Exam

## RAHEN

*

**202 Useful Exercises for IELTS Exam (book and audio)*

*Book: 7.8 Mb & Audio: 18.3Mb*
*202 Useful Exercises for IELTS provides students with specialised reading,* 
*writing, grammar & vocabulary exercises. The book was designed to help you learn* 
*English even if youre not preparing for an IELTS exam. Improve your English today!*

*Download:
*
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

----------


## daniel san

i cannot down load the file

----------


## RAHEN

well the link is dead now.

----------


## nafisarubab

there is an error in links

----------


## bairagi

repost the links plz

----------


## RAHEN

sorry i dont have it anymore...
the thread is closed..

----------

